# Review - Micro-T



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well I have had a chance to play and tinker with my new Micro-T. First impression: Cool little car - fast for the scale, steering is smooth and the turning radius is much better than other 1/36 scale R/C's. The included charger is easy, light, and runs on AA batteries. The radio has a "standard" look and feel, and is easy to adjust. The look of the Micro-T is 100% the same as the full size! This is a great toy to play with!

Now how about racing? Let's be honest - racing is hard on any R/C car/truck. The Mini-T had it's weak points, that a lot of after market companies covered. The Micro-T is a cool toy, but to wrench on it is very difficult. The tires are on with very, very small C clips - don't loose them - the kit did not come with extras! I had to take off the back wheels to remove some carpet lint -- spent most of my time looking for a C clip that bounced on my workbench! Once I had the tires off, I thought I would change the shock location - well found out that the extra holes are just for show. It has a molded spacer for the shock, that can't be moved to another hole. If I had to take this apart after each run...I would go crazy!!!

The battery is accessible from the bottom. And the screws for the battery case are threaded into a metal nut - so you can change batteries with out the fear of stripping the chassis. 

All in all it is a really fun toy, that my wife and daughter love to run. It fills that R/C fix that I have between club races, and runs well in the family room.

Would I take this to the track and race? probably not....

But this is great little R/C toy!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is CUTE


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Mine is on the way. I was really hoping it would be a race grade truck and not a play toy, but if we all remember the same was said about the mini-t when it was first released.I am sure losi and other aftermarket companies will bridge the gap between toy and racer with hop up parts that will make it race worthy.wouldnt it be great to be able to set up a small potting soil dirt track to race indoors on.you could set up a killer track in almost no space.


----------



## davidbrockman (Nov 16, 2006)

I have had some problems with mine....

The first one i got, ran for about 10 seconds, and then everythign quit.

The 2nd one I got worked for a day, then the steering went out. Losi next dayed me a servo, but it did not fix it. I sent it in today to get fixed, or a new one.

Overall I'm very happy with the truck despite all of the problems I've had with it. Like mentioned above you could have a nice track in almost no space. We are going to start a class for these and use a portion or our larger track indoors I think.

website updated 12/6/06

http://www.davidsrcworld.vze.com

David


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

MAN i just got mine and i got the battery charged up and i started to drive it . i did not think it would be that fast. this little thing flys.
later collin


----------



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)

I am waiting for my local hobby shop to get them in, sold out after x-mas. I kinda wanted one, now with the delay I really want one. I hope there are no out of the box problems.


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

there was not any problems with mine.
later, collin


----------

